# Red Top Livestock - 2018 kidding countdown



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Our kidding countdown is officially on!

We did our 1 month pre-due date ritual yesterday. It mostly consisted of trimming feet and giving CD&T shots.

We have 6 Boers and 2 Nigerian Dwarfs due between Jan-25 and Feb-1. Then, we have 1 Boer in mid-Feb, two NDGs in mid-April and hopefully one more Boer in May.

Here are some of the Boer girls chowing down on some Alfalfa and grazing with their LGD.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!! They are gorgeous


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

And here are the two NDG that are due at the end of January. They are mother-daughter pair, Trudy and Di, and look nearly identical except that Di has blue eyes.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

*I love your hay feeder! & your goats are lovely in their winter coats!*


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Good luck!! They are gorgeous


Thank you!



catharina said:


> *I love your hay feeder! & your goats are lovely in their winter coats!*


I really like it too! It was a lot of fun to build last year. And thanks...I always think they are super cute in their winter fuzzies.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So exciting! And what beautiful girls!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

PippasCubby said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I really like it too! It was a lot of fun to build last year. And thanks...I always think they are super cute in their winter fuzzies.


I got a doe from Maine this summer & I think she's expecting a Maine winter here in California! She is the cutest little puff-ball I've ever had! She has my others totally out-fuzzied!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good! Wishing you easy kiddings of healthy twins all around.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Looking good! Wishing you easy kiddings of healthy twins all around.


Thanks!

Just got back from a long road trip to the in-laws. Now, I can relax and have fun getting kidding stuff ready.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Well, we have 1 week until the first Boer due date. They all like to kid late, so it might still be a long wait. 

The Nigerian does have a week long "due date" and they are at day 145 counting from the first flirty day. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get some pictures of them this weekend. They are all pretty round!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Here are some of the lovely, large, Ladies...

Sly in front (this will be her second time), Red Tail following (she isn't due until May) and Cedar watching from behind









Cedar goat! She was our first kid and we raised her on a bottle...she's the best. This will be her 5th kidding.









Skirret. This will be her first kidding.









Fee is nice and wide. This will be her third kidding.









Poppy isn't due for another 3 weeks, but you wouldn't know it looking at her.









Di and her pretty blue eyes. This will be her second kidding. She had two gold doe kids last time while we were on vacation. Thankfully my mom was babysitting the farm for us!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They are all beautiful but Di is just killing me with those eyes!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I love Cedar's color! I only see that dark mahogany color around here in boer lines with lots of black genetics. Does she have very dark pigmented skin? Does she come from black boer genetics? 

Wishing you healthy doe twins all around!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> I love Cedar's color! I only see that dark mahogany color around here in boer lines with lots of black genetics. Does she have very dark pigmented skin? Does she come from black boer genetics?


I think her dark color is my favorite too. Cedar is a commercial doe so I am not real sure on her genetics. Her dam had a dark head like her, and her sire was traditional, regular red...likely an unregistered Fullblood buck. They also ran Alpines in their herd, so she probably has some of that in her. She does pass the color along. Red Tail is her grand daughter and also has the dark color, but it is hard to see because she doesn't have a lot of color on her.

Edited to add: She has nice, solid tail pigment, but she's a paint with a red back end...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking girls.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I thought sure we would get kids last night. Mags' ligament are super loose, and her udder started to fill. She's known to kid with little warning and quick udder fill. But, here we are, late morning and still no kids. :-/


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Magnolia kidded yesterday afternoon and we have two live doe kids. It was a really weird labor, no streaming, no water breaking, no bubble, and she never was truly pushing. Her last three kiddings were textbook, so it was very weird for her. 

She was obviously in labor, but didn't have the progression of contractions. So after about an hour, I went in. It was a 5.5lb doe kid tail first, but barely in the birth canal. (Mags is a big enough doe, that it really shouldn't have been hard for her to get a normal breech kid out, let alone this little kid) I found both back feet and pulled the kid. It was cover in a weird, "old" pink slime. 15-20 mins later and she wasn't pushing. Again, I washed up and went almost elbow deep to find a 9.5lb doe kid in normal position. I was able to work her up and out. Mags barely pushed. After another 10-15 mins, I went in elbow deep, and this time found "something." I wasn't able to identify it when Mags just started pushing. I guided what I had a hold of (ended up being the head) and she push out a 5-ish lb dead buck kid. He was mostly formed, but didn't have all his hair, and looked like he was dead a while (didn't die from the slow labor).

The 5.5lb girl was super slow and we used a blow drier and heating pad to warm her up, and syringe fed her for the first 8 hours to get her going. She is now nursing, with a little bit of help. The 9.5 lb girl is doing very good. Mags got the majority of the placenta out and is working on the last of it, but seems no worse for wear.

Hopefully more kids soon.

Pics later!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry it was a bad kidding. 
Good job getting them out.

Glad the doeling and mama is doing OK.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m sorry about the buckling, but glad that Magnolia and two doelings are doing well! Good job getting them outta there!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Here is a picture, finally.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awwww, they are so precious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh, boy. It has been a busy last couple days! I'll start at the beginning...

It started Wednesday morning.

My husband was on goat watch duty while I caught a little extra sleep. I had been out most of the night watching Di (Nigerian). He came into our room and says, "Di has a kid on the ground!" I fly out of bed to get some kidding clothes on, grab kidding supplies, and run out to the pasture. She already had kid #2 out. My husband got out with the human kids about 10 minutes later and they witnessed kids #3 and #4. When the 4th came out, my 3yr old says "look Momma, a match!" It was black and nearly identical to #2. (He has 3 sets of the game ‘Memory’ and absolutely loves playing.)

Skirret (Boer), had been having minimal contractions all day as well as a tiny bit of discharge. By early afternoon she had a wet tail and I assumed her water broke and I missed it. I decided to check her and see what was going on. I could find legs quite a ways in and, after several hours, and multiple attempts, couldn't get them or any other body part forward. I finally concluded she wasn't fully dilated and those kids wouldn't be coming out "naturally.” I called the vet. Of course, it was 5:05, and after hours. We took her in, where the vet agreed with my assessment and performed a C-Section. Both kids (buck and doe) were thankfully still alive. We got home to get them up and nursing only to discover she had minimal, super thick, colostrum. She still has very little milk (we are giving her oxytocin shots in hopes of helping) and we are bottle supplementing the kids. All three are doing well except for the lack of milk.

Thursday started out slow.

We had a nice morning and afternoon getting some chores done and watching goats. Trouble (Boer) and Trudy (Nigerian) looked close. My husband was skeptical about Trouble, and said, "I doubt she goes in less than 2 hours." I took that bet and won. She had triplets. All were small, 3, 4 & 5 lbs, and are doing well.

Finally, Friday morning (~3am) Trudy got down to business.

She got the first doe kid out, head first…probably why it took her so long. When, she wasn't progressing with the second, I went in and found...something. After fishing around, I determined it was the hip and rib cage. Uhg! I finally located a back leg and was able to pull a tiny little moonspotted buck kid. I went right back in and pulled the third kid, a nice little doe.

I was able to get a short nap while my husband got Trudy's kids going, then my husband took a nap while I fed the human kids breakfast. We were watching the three remaining Boers. They were restless but didn’t appear close. I checked them at 8 am, then headed out with the human kids around 10am. Sly had two kids up and nursing; A nice buckling, and an absolutely perfect, paint Fullblood doe kid.  I'll be keeping her.

I called my husband to let him know about Sly, and that Cedar (his favorite doe) was looking serious. He got out in time for her to start hollering and pushing. She gave us 3 nice bucklings. We got them cleaned up when her daughter, Fee, decided to start pushing. She gave us nice doe/buck twins that were up and going quickly.

After those first few troublesome kiddings, I could just hug those last three does.

One more Boer in a couple weeks and, hopefully, a couple Nigerians and one more Boer in a couple months. I am happy to have a break though!

Pictures to come!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Holy cow (or should I say holy goat ) you were really busy! Can’t wait for pictures of all the cute little ones.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I think I need a nap after reading through your week! AND, what Korita said...


Korita said:


> Can't wait for pictures of all the cute little ones.


!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

That is one hectic week! Im so glad your last three does were easy kiddings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, is right.

Love to see pics when you get the chance.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Trudy and her Triplets. The cream moonspotted one is the boy, the other two are girls.









Di and her quads. The cream one is a boy, the rest are girls.









Cedar and her triplet boys.









Sly and her twins. The paint is my doe, and traditional is the buckling.









Fee with her twins. The one next to her is the buck, and the one facing the camera is the girl.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, all are very cute. 
And Trudy’s buckling is SO tiny and adorable!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Such cuties!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

AWwww! Makes me want my kidding season to begin NOW!
(wait.... [looking out window at high of 15 degrees and snowing]... not _quite_ yet...)

They're beautiful. And there's part of me that just loves the dichotomy of tiny ND with the big thick muscular Boers. Good job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it all worked out. A whole bunch of cuties!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow. You must be pretty exhausted after all of that. They are adorable, congrats!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Awww, all are very cute.
> And Trudy's buckling is SO tiny and adorable!!


He is adorable! Why can't the good ones be girls!!!



Korita said:


> Such cuties!


Thanks!!



Kath G. said:


> AWwww! Makes me want my kidding season to begin NOW!
> (wait.... [looking out window at high of 15 degrees and snowing]... not _quite_ yet...)
> 
> They're beautiful. And there's part of me that just loves the dichotomy of tiny ND with the big thick muscular Boers. Good job!


We had perfect kidding weather...30's-40's with a mix of wind, rain and sun. But, I will take it.

I also love the Boer/Nigerian differences. They have such different attitudes too!



ksalvagno said:


> Glad it all worked out. A whole bunch of cuties!


Thanks! I was pretty defeated feeling after the first couple, but the last three does were able to 'save' it for me. 



Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Oh wow. You must be pretty exhausted after all of that. They are adorable, congrats!!


It was a pretty busy couple days, but I know others who are doing so many more!

I took some pictures yesterday of the Boers, so I am going to work on getting some of them up. The kids are growing so fast!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

PippasCubby said:


> I also love the Boer/Nigerian differences. They have such different attitudes too!


Care to elaborate?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Adorable! Boer kids are so stinkin’ cute.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Tell ya, between you and all the other stinkin'-cute Boers out there.. I don't know how I'll stay dairy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love boers.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Kath G. said:


> Care to elaborate?


My Boers are pretty laid back and calm and have consistent personalities, the Nigerians, on the other hand are kind of moody and picky. I love them both though ;-)


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Poppy is due on Saturday, but she has ranged from 3-7 days overdue in the past, so I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on all of the beautiful babies! I hope Poppy doesn't decide to over bake those babies! We had a doe that tended to go to 155 days, used to drive me crazy!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Congrats on all of the beautiful babies! I hope Poppy doesn't decide to over bake those babies! We had a doe that tended to go to 155 days, used to drive me crazy!


Thanks. I wish she would pop the a little early too, but I have given up on that. The majority of my Boers go over their 150 due date. Buggers!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

These two were just too cute not to share!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

The ears...!....the spots....!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I am on the last month for my two spring due Nigerian girls. Both are due ~April, 10th.

GWNN gave me a set of really nice quads last year. I kept two...oops...I am going to try to not keep any this year, but she is polled and the sire is moonspotted, so there might be something I can't resist! She is pretty chubby again this year, so we'll see what she has. (picture from last spring?)










The other is T. She is a FF, and the first out of my buck to freshen, so I am getting antsy to see what her udder and production is like. (picture of her last fall...I think) I'll likely keep any doe kids for evaluation.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Tee and GWNN kidded within a day of each other. Tee on 4/12 with twins (black doe, gold buck), and GWNN on, Friday the 13th. And boy was it lucky, triplet doe kids! (And a weird 4th mass of legs and organs, so kinda unlucky too but, I am sticking with the positive) ...THREE DOE KIDS!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...Congratulations! What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

